# Bluetooth and phone options disappear in MyLInk



## GTPprix (Jun 15, 2011)

Has your car had the MyLink software update applied to it yet at a dealer?


----------



## mmmantei (Feb 14, 2014)

Yes, back in late spring of 2013. I had an LG Mytouch that would constantly disconnect from the bluetooth when making phone calls. I could stream music and youtube audio with no issues, but phone calls would disconnect. Not an issue with the Galaxy S4. But every now and then the bluetooth is just missing.


----------



## Chevy Customer Care (Oct 29, 2011)

mmmantei,

I am sorry to hear you are having this concern. I can certainly reach out to your dealership on your behalf. Please provide me with your name, VIN, phone number, and dealership name. I look forward to hearing from you soon. 

Erica Tiffany
Chevrolet Customer Care


----------



## stalaski (Feb 26, 2015)

I'm having the same issue with mine.


----------



## Merc6 (Jun 8, 2013)

Going to the car will try and see if I can walk though something with pics.


----------



## Merc6 (Jun 8, 2013)

Go to that menu and select radio settings



Then scroll down to software version



Then scroll to clear and reset radio. Don't worry presents are still there you have to repair Bluetooth with phone and redo the vehicle settings menu if you had some special unlock settings like where I have no door unlock selected. 



If that doesn't work, call these guys. 

Infotainment 
1-855-478-7767


----------



## revjpeterson (Oct 2, 2013)

I've had it happen 2 or 3 times on my 2014, but it always corrects itself after leaving the car off for 10+ minutes and power down and restarting my phone.


----------



## kef5304 (Jun 5, 2015)

I have a 2013 ltz and this just happened to me for the first time this morning. I just took it for an oil change yesterday, and I don't know if they maybe did some computer reset that caused my bluetooth to disappear? I waited about half an hour and started the car again, but still no luck.


----------

